# Ferts and shrimp



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I have been using Aqueon Plant Food micro/macro fert in my 15 gallon(which I am now going to be keeping shrimp in instead of fish) so I am curious if I could still possibly use this fert when I have shrimp in there...I know copper is bad for shrimp but I didnt see copper on the ingredient list, not sure if copper is called something else? 
Heres what the fert says: 
Aquarium Plant Food
Aqueon Aquaruim Plant Food provides essential macro and micro nutrients for lush freshwater plant growth. Also contains kelp extract, a source of cytokinin, to encourage strong root development.

Aquarium Plant Food 0-0-1
Guaranteed Analysis
Soluble Potash K2O..................................1%
Calcium ...................................................0.2%
Magnesium (Mg)........................................5%
***** 0.03% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
Sulfur (S)..............................................0.036%
***** 0.036% Combined Sulfur (S)
Boron (B)............................................0.0006%
Iron (Fe)..................................................0.12%
***** 0.12% Chelated Iron (Fe)
Manganese (Mn)............................0.00008%
***** 0.00008% Chelated Manganese (Mn)
Molybdenum (Mo).............................0.0035%
Zinc (Zn)...........................................0.00012%
***** 0.00012% Chelated Zinc (Zn)

Derived From
Muriate of potash, Calcium chloride, Magnesium sulfate, Sodium tetraborate, Iron EDTA, Manganese EDTA, Sodium molybdate, Zinc EDTA

Non-Plant Food Ingredients
Kelp Extract.............................................0.03%
Deionized Water....................................98.5%

Can anyone tell me if any of these ingredients are bad for shrimps? 
Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anything can be "bad" for shrimp, at high enough doses.

As you already know, copper is toxic to shrimp, but at the same time, they require trace amounts of copper to live (this is why you may find copper as a listed ingredient on shrimp food).

Your fertilizer is fine to be dosing and will not be harmful to shrimp. I dose using CSM+B using the EI regimen, and it has 7% iron (compared to your 0.12%).

In general, commercial fertilizers are very dilute, and mostly water.


----------

